# Kit Kittredge - An American Girl movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51hUz8y5C4L._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img]*Kit Kittredge - An American Girl DVD review*

The family sat down last night to watch this movie and enjoyed it.
This movie takes place during the great depression during the mid 1930s. Kit (Abigail Breslin) is a young girl who wants to become a journalist who lives with her family in a well to do environment, big house, good food and a nice bed while many of her neighbors are loosing their houses and belongings. But when her father also looses his job and are forced down the same road as others her mother decides to take in boarders to make ends meet.

This is one of those movies that the entire family can watch and enjoy. There is nothing special about the video quality or the audio but tugs at your heart strings and even has a little mystery story embedded into it.

If you have children and are tired of all the garbage and language that has graced the big screen lately then this may be a nice change.:T


----------

